# i'm about to buy HP dv6-6140tx...??



## dmanojkmr (Sep 16, 2011)

hey i'm about to buy HP dv6-6140tx 
is it advisable to buy it. coz i'm really worried about the processor speed 
can i go for i7 with just 2.0 Ghz or shall i go for core i5 with 2.9 ghz

this is its spec..
Microprocessor	*2 GHz* Intel Core i7-2630QM
Microprocessor Cache	6 MB L3 cache
Memory	4 GB 1333 MHz DDR3
Memory Max	Upgradeable to 16 GB DDR3
Video Graphics	AMD Radeon HD 6770M (1 GB GDDR5 dedicated)
Display	15.6" High-Definition LED HP BrightView Display (1366 x 768)
Hard Drive	500 GB SATA (5400 rpm)


----------



## montsa007 (Sep 16, 2011)

Usage?


----------



## dmanojkmr (Sep 16, 2011)

mainly for 3d modelling using maya... play counter strike....

oh God it doesn't have a HDMI port    
does it have a e sata port ??


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 16, 2011)

It has a HDMI port. The HP thread OP and HP site are wrong.


----------



## dmanojkmr (Sep 16, 2011)

is it...then i'll check it with the model in croma tmro....how about e sata....and does the processor speed enough 2.0 ghz compared to core i5 2410M having 2.3 Ghz ( upto 2.9 turbo boost )


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 16, 2011)

Quad core versus Dual core. I would recommend the i7 for Maya.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Sep 17, 2011)

dmanojkmr said:


> is it...then i'll check it with the model in croma tmro....how about e sata....and does the processor speed enough 2.0 ghz compared to core i5 2410M having 2.3 Ghz ( upto 2.9 turbo boost )



I dont see any esata port.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 17, 2011)

arsenalfan001 said:


> I dont see any esata port.


USB3 makes eSata useless IMO.


----------



## dmanojkmr (Sep 18, 2011)

finally i got hp dv6-6140tx at 48 k


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 18, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## Prongs298 (Sep 18, 2011)

@dmanojkmr - congrats and where did you buy it from ??


----------



## dmanojkmr (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanx all

I got it from a dealer in chennai.
But its there in croma which cost a 500 more (with no accessories )

Actually i bargained a lot with that dealer, They initially charged me Rs.51,500 

Now i had got it at 48 k


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Sep 19, 2011)

dmanojkmr said:


> finally i got hp dv6-6140tx at 48 k



Congrats. It is a good deal


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Sep 19, 2011)

nyc one.. post a small review about how u like it...


----------

